# Freddie Gray Case; All Charges Dropped



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prosecutors dropped all charges in the trumped up bullcrap laden Freddie Gray Case in Baltimore. 

The racists who run Baltimore and the Maryland State's attorney should now go on trial.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Prosecutors dropped all charges in the trumped up bullcrap laden Freddie Gray Case in Baltimore.
> 
> The racists who run Baltimore and the Maryland State's attorney should now go on trial.


She's now accusing the police that investigated of being "bias." I believe there's been paperwork filed for her disbarment if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I hope every one of those officer Sue her and end up in front of a fair Judge.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mosby dropped all remaining charges but still called the incident a homicide.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Please, no more riots. Even your own people and officials say it wasn't intentional.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just got done from field force deployment from that crap. She actually went to the ghetto to have a press conference trying to incite another riot. She was blaming the police, the judge and her investigators for all that happened. You can had mouth the police, but to say crap about the judge should be considered contempt of court. I hope she losses her license to practice law. She really never have used it anyway, I believe this was the 4th time she handle a case since she be and a lawyer. She got no experience in court trials. It was funny to watch her rant and rave about the case, it was everyone's fault but her. She was so butthurt because she did not even win one case.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Perhaps after dallas and all the dead cops the protest leaders finally get it. Na its just the DNC did a poll and hilda can't handle the competition with her convention.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Please ........ stop educating idiots like Mosby and teaching them how to work the system for their own agenda.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Typical of the liberal socialist when their ill conceived plans go belly up, blame everyone else for the failure or demand more money to fix it. Whatever she gets as retribution in her attempt to grab her 15 minutes of fame it won't compare to ruining those LEO's lives. Hell should be her reward.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought: "Now is our time." may have been just a tad premature. Due process and all that. I hope the civil suit she was just served with leaves her a penniless, disbarred *ex*-prosecutor.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

now come all the freaking civil lawsuits for the cops that will be fired - they all have other job offers but if their lawyers are good - and a cop union lawyer would be - they'll all wait for the basis and material to file lawsuits against Baltimore - might not have to work again ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Freddie Gray officers suing prosecutor Marilyn Mosby - CNN.com

Cops haven't been fired. And from what I can tell they are suing the creature that tried to prosecute them. If they turn on their department then I'll lose respect for them but I hope they bankrupt the creature.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I love the mainstream media...

At every turn, the dumbasses from black lives matter are shown to be dumber than the dumbest box of rocks and yet the media gives credibility to these evil idiots as simply "protesters".

The entire blm bowel movement needs vaporized.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Freddie Gray officers suing prosecutor Marilyn Mosby - CNN.com
> 
> Cops haven't been fired. And from what I can tell they are suing the creature that tried to prosecute them. If they turn on their department then I'll lose respect for them but I hope they bankrupt the creature.


the department can turn on the officers and sail them down a crap creek - but it's the officer's fault for wanting to get their name cleared and get rewarded for the damage?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> the department can turn on the officers and sail them down a crap creek - but it's the officer's fault for wanting to get their name cleared and get rewarded for the damage?


I tire of blaming corporations / even government for the ills of its leaders and people. The creature (DA) deserves to lose her net worth and should work the remainder of her days to support the officers for the damage inflicted upon them. I'm tired of the tax payers having to pay for the errors of the ignorant individuals who abuse their authority and power. Just me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AND...does everyone know what the family of the dead thug received as a settlement PRIOR to the court cases? 

Hmmmm? 

$6+ Million. Yep, how's that for the fix being in from the start?


----------

